# Hunting in the Western Cape



## hillr3 (Feb 28, 2011)

Does anyone know of a place in the Western Cape to hunt the cape grysbok?

Rich


----------



## Buffalo1 (Apr 14, 2008)

I would suggest contacting a well known, established hunting operation for leads. Very unusual, tiny animal.


----------

